# Not approved for uber xchange leasing... needing advice



## swifty3000 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi. I was not approved for the Uber xchange leasing program in Pittsburgh, PA. It's a shame since I do have a decent credit score (667), but the credit check letter stated that I have insufficient credit history and insufficient established credit. I have had my credit cards open since 2015 and I have not missed one single monthly payment on any of the cards; I always made payments on-time. I was under the impression they even approved people with bad credit. If I go to a local Uber office, do you think I could appeal the xchange application decision? What can I do now to get a car? I do not want to use Hyercar as it's way too expensive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

honestly, try a regular dealership, like one backed by a manufacture. car loans are the new sub prime. i had a credit score of around a 600 and crap debt i still got approved for a loan through the manufacturer financing. I had 1.5k down and it was an 8%... which isn't good. but ride that for a few months, show some income and refinance with a bank or credit union. 

worse thing that can happen is they say no too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

swifty3000 said:


> Hi. I was not approved for the Uber xchange leasing program in Pittsburgh, PA. It's a shame since I do have a decent credit score (667), but the credit check letter stated that I have insufficient credit history and insufficient established credit. I have had my credit cards open since 2015 and I have not missed one single monthly payment on any of the cards; I always made payments on-time. I was under the impression they even approved people with bad credit. If I go to a local Uber office, do you think I could appeal the xchange application decision? What can I do now to get a car? I do not want to use Hyercar as it's way too expensive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


They approve Everyone.

Everyone but YOU !


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Go to a car dealership and finance a car that's under $6k , reliable model that's cheap to repair and has low maintenance cost . Your monthly payment with insurance will be less then 2 weeks of payments to Xchange leasing Maybe even less then one week of leasing

If you buy a $6k car your payment over 36 months with that credit score and $500 down would be around $160 and if you have a decent driver record you should be able to get full coverage for well under $100 a month


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Go to a car dealership and finance a car that's under $6k , reliable model that's cheap to repair and has low maintenance cost . Your monthly payment with insurance will be less then 2 weeks of payments to Xchange leasing


No credit ?
No problem !
" GO SEE THE SPECIAL MAN"

Pay by the week
RENT TO OWN AUTO SALES.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No credit ?
> No problem !
> " GO SEE THE SPECIAL MAN"
> 
> ...


ewww NO

Dude has a 667 credit score while not good that's not BUY HERE PAY HERE score . Those places will sell you a $2,000 car for $5,000 and charge you 22% .


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Exchange did you a favor. 

As stated, get a normal loan from a reputable dealership and you'll likely be able to have a monthly payment the same as what exchange will want weekly. Boohoo, you will have to pay for or do your own oil changes, etc., but you will still come out way ahead.


----------

